# Portugal's Financial Problems



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Is there any connection one has to ask ?

On Tuesday last (08.09.11) The Correio de Manha reported that several family members of Ex PM José Sócrates controlled a Off Shore Camion Islands Company.
Which was formed thru Gibraltar in 2000.

Documents where given to the DCIAP in _JUNE 2010_ by the Lawyer of Mário Machado who is the leader of the Extreme Right (Nazis) here in Portugal ,& is currently doing Jail time.
In the documents where records showing the Camion Islands Company had liquid asset's of 
*Three Hundered & Eighty Three Million Euros (383.000.000€)*
Where the hell has this lot come from ?
Exmas Presents perhaps 1


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ingles said:


> Is there any connection one has to ask ?
> 
> On Tuesday last (08.09.11) The Correio de Manha reported that several family members of Ex PM José Sócrates controlled a Off Shore Camion Islands Company.
> Which was formed thru Gibraltar in 2000.
> ...


Perhaps his wife had a job selling dried fruit and nuts down on Nazare seafront. 

lane:


----------

